# Candiduria



## TAOSA (Apr 18, 2012)

What ICD-9 code is most appropriate for candiduria?  I am considering:

112.2 - Candidiasis of other urogenital site

112.5 - Disseminated candidiasis

112.89 - Candidiasis of other specified site

Thanks!

Tiffany, CPC


----------

